# Am I wrong?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

When you stop getting pleasure out of a pursuit, it's time to quit.

I quit showing years ago, and have never regretted it. Trail riding, hunter paces, and (hopefully) foxhunting take up my time nowadays.

Is there another discipline in which you're interested? Why not try that instead?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I remember showing at fun shows years ago and when I think back no one ever talked to me either. Are they more friendly at 4H events? They are called fun shoew because they should be fun


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Since it sounds like your biggest problem with showing is the people at the current venue you show at, why not see if you can find a different place to show?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Could you show somewhere else?
Maybe try a different discipline.
But if you are not having fun, then don't do it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Everyone else hit the nail on the head. 

Showing should be fun. If you're not enjoying it get out. 

I guess I've always seen a lot of snarly people at gaming shows where the competition has gotten to their head. However I've found TONS of lovely people in the eventing world where everyone is more than willing to help me (the token newb) out. 

Competitive Trail Riding is also tons of fun and has great people involved. I would either take a break from what you're doing and try some new activities with your horse or just see if you can find a gaming arena with people who DON'T have sticks up their rears.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

churumbeque said:


> I remember showing at fun shows years ago and when I think back no one ever talked to me either. Are they more friendly at 4H events? They are called fun shoew because they should be fun


^That is mainly what I go to is the "fun shows" but they aren't that fun.



Alwaysbehind said:


> Since it sounds like your biggest problem with showing is the people at the current venue you show at, why not see if you can find a different place to show?


I can look around, but these people are big showers and they go to all of the shows around here, so I think they will be everywhere I go since we are in a small town area.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm also thinking change of discipline. Have you ever considered eventing? I haven't met a stuck up person yet at an eventing show. Everybody is nice and helpful.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ agreed eventing rules everyone is just so awesome!!

If your not having fun well then... 
but what if you find a friend or something to show with like that your not alone, its never fun to show alone !


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

paintluver said:


> I can look around, but these people are big showers and they go to all of the shows around here, so I think they will be everywhere I go since we are in a small town area.


That does not mean there would not be OTHER people there that you might get to know and be friends with. :wink:


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I WOULD TALK TO YOU! (if i had ever been to a show or ever had a horse or even knew how to ride... cripes i'm such a L O S E R!!!!! lol)


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to show but once it became more of a chore having to be there all day waiting for my classes and not getting home till close to 10 at night I stopped. Now I just go for fun and don't show but still would help out my trainer and a few of her kids with some things. I just don't really get a huge thrill out of it anymore.

I deffinitely say that if you are not enjoying yourself then stop doing it. Shows whether big or small are supposed to be fun and enjoyable. And when they stop being that is when you need to stop.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If it's not fun - don't do it. There are many, many things you can do with your horse. Find something you both enjoy.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

We dont show for that very reason - I resent paying to be miserable. We started a trail riding 'club', theres now 6/7 families , some with small children, others are older riders just wanting a nice afternoon out. We get together and ride through the forest or across each others land/ neighboring farmers land and a few times a year we truck out for a camping holiday together and ride along some of the big beaches and forest trails available. Theres often jumping opportunities available so those who wish to do so can , and those of us who don't can potter along quite happily. The little kiddies are happy either riding up with mum/dad or puttering along on their ponies (on lead reins!!!, there are a couple of wiley Shetlands in the mix who think their racing thoroughbreds if they get the wind in their tail).

Maybe you should advertise for somthing like this?? The whole reason we go out together is for a good time, and there are all different levels between us - from teens to grandpas - youngest rider is almost 3 , oldest rider is 85, often the teens ride up ahead jumping/racing on the beach and us slowpokes bumble up behind with the little riders, and we usually pack a picnic and stop for lunch before wandering back. Theres no nastiness as there really isnt anything to be nasty about - theres everything from mini x shetlands to show ponies to ex racers to our big hairy 'buss-esque' shires. We even have a few riders from the show circuit who come out occasionally now with their green horses as ours are all very level headed and the experience is good for the young horses) Its just a nice afternoon, everybody happy , everybody having a good time.

sounds like you need something like this - maybe you could put an advert up in your local tack store/ feed store for a trail mate?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I will be showing this year and see if it goes any better, if not I will start looking for a new discipline. Fresh starts never hurt anyone right? And like it was said before, I can make new friends.=]


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

When I show I don't talk to many people, I am there and focused on what I am doing. I don't mean to be a b1tch, I am just not thinking about being social in that moment.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Scoope said:


> We dont show for that very reason - I resent paying to be miserable. We started a trail riding 'club', theres now 6/7 families , some with small children, others are older riders just wanting a nice afternoon out. We get together and ride through the forest or across each others land/ neighboring farmers land and a few times a year we truck out for a camping holiday together and ride along some of the big beaches and forest trails available. Theres often jumping opportunities available so those who wish to do so can , and those of us who don't can potter along quite happily. The little kiddies are happy either riding up with mum/dad or puttering along on their ponies (on lead reins!!!, there are a couple of wiley Shetlands in the mix who think their racing thoroughbreds if they get the wind in their tail).
> 
> Maybe you should advertise for somthing like this?? The whole reason we go out together is for a good time, and there are all different levels between us - from teens to grandpas - youngest rider is almost 3 , oldest rider is 85, often the teens ride up ahead jumping/racing on the beach and us slowpokes bumble up behind with the little riders, and we usually pack a picnic and stop for lunch before wandering back. Theres no nastiness as there really isnt anything to be nasty about - theres everything from mini x shetlands to show ponies to ex racers to our big hairy 'buss-esque' shires. We even have a few riders from the show circuit who come out occasionally now with their green horses as ours are all very level headed and the experience is good for the young horses) Its just a nice afternoon, everybody happy , everybody having a good time.
> 
> sounds like you need something like this - maybe you could put an advert up in your local tack store/ feed store for a trail mate?



WOW!where are you and how do I sign up?!  lol


----------

